# Game #67: Philadelphia 76ers (33-31) @ Los Angeles Lakers (53-13) [3/17]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *Scouting Report Lakers vs Sixers
> 
> Tuesday, Mar 17
> *
> ...


http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmmm. A team the Lakers should stomp out. Should be a close game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i cant wait to hear you guys bash the laker guards and defense


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We should beat this team easily. They cant shoot the long ball, so we should be able to pack it in the paint and beat them with length.

Of course with this team, it will probably be a very close game and Kobe will hit some clutch shots at the end to seal the victory.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually think that we're going to win big for once.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very active game thread tonight...

Bad 1st half...too many turnovers and our defense hasn't been great (shocking). 50-50 at halftime.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Very active game thread tonight...
> 
> Bad 1st half...too many turnovers and our defense hasn't been great (shocking). 50-50 at halftime.


God I can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's a terrible loss - that team blows.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think our team is the one that blows. They're not taking any games seriously anymore. They don't give a **** about home court it seems.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

...are you serious?!
Philadelphia?! 
amazing...
How can we blow 14 pt. margin?!
It wasn't Ariza's defense, it was the fact that WE DON'T CARE.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I lost my vocal cords on the last play and to the laker fans that think there high and mighty and would stomp the sixers :nah:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Sun shines on a dogs *** sometime...


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> The Sun shines on a dogs *** sometime...


Ugh its not like were a horrible team were still in the playoffs.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

iversonfan 349 said:


> Ugh its not like were a horrible team were still in the playoffs.


I know. Im just pissed right now. Im sure you understand. eace:


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> I know. Im just pissed right now. Im sure you understand. eace:


Yea as a sixer fan i know how last second buzzer losses hurt. Im pretty sure the sixers lead the league in last second buzzer losses this year lol.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I still cant believe kobe had 11 only.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

iguodala and reggie played some great defense on kobe tonight, i haven't seen kobe guarded like that since battier


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> iguodala and reggie played some great defense on kobe tonight, i haven't seen kobe guarded like that since battier


Yea he did good getting kobe in to foul trouble was big. Iggy struggled from the floor today but his defense and buzzer beater makes him the mvp.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Almost ditched class to watch this game.

Thank god I didn't.. Class turned out to have important test ****, and the game looked like a pathetic performance by our stars.

How many of the Laker losses have been against scrub teams this year?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

the sixers and bobcats aren't scrubs, the wizards kings clips and wolves are scrubs


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Almost ditched class to watch this game.
> 
> Thank god I didn't.. Class turned out to have important test ****, and the game looked like a pathetic performance by our stars.
> 
> How many of the Laker losses have been against scrub teams this year?


6th seeded teams are scrubs?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Almost ditched class to watch this game.
> 
> Thank god I didn't.. Class turned out to have important test ****, and the game looked like a pathetic performance by our stars.
> 
> How many of the Laker losses have been against scrub teams this year?


4 maybe 5...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

iversonfan 349 said:


> 6th seeded teams are scrubs?


There is no excuse for the number one overall team to lose to the 76ers or Bobcats at home. None. Playoff seeding included, zippo excuses. Nada. None. 

We have had way way way too many close games against teams we should have this year.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cris said:


> There is no excuse for the number one overall team to lose to the 76ers or Bobcats at home. None. Playoff seeding included, zippo excuses. Nada. None.
> 
> We have had way way way too many close games against teams we should have this year.


You cant win them all and its not like they got killed they lost by a clutch 3.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

iversonfan 349 said:


> 6th seeded teams are scrubs?


Yeah, for sure.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Another pathetic effort by the Lakers. The bench is just horrible at this point. They cannot hold a lead at all. The bench will be the reason we don't win it all.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Inexcusable loss. How can you take scrubs lightly at this point in the season?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

iversonfan 349 said:


> You cant win them all and its not like they got killed they lost by a clutch 3.


Makes it worse.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> We should beat this team easily. They cant shoot the long ball, so we should be able to pack it in the paint and beat them with length.
> 
> Of course with this team, it will probably be a very close game and Kobe will hit some clutch shots at the end to seal the victory.


I was very close to being balls on acurate.

This game was like Phil said, they had to try very had to lose it. The 76ers arent a bad team, they just have big weaknesses thatwe should have exploited. In actuality we did, we forced them to take and miss a **** ton of 3 pt attempts. Unfortunately it was the last one that went in.

For the Lakers, what happened to our bench. They used to be the difference maker. they were the guys that built big leads because they were better than other teams 2nd unit. Last night, and for a while now (maybe since Bynum when down) our 2nd unit has squandered big leads. Last night the 2nd unit blew 2 big leads the the starters built up. They have to step it up.

Trevor made a really bad decision last night. I know he is beloved here, and I am no exception, but we need to call him out for his mental lapse just like we did to Fish. He blew it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POTG anybody?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> POTG anybody?


Ariza for literally doing the worst thing possible on the last play of the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ariza was definitely the player of the game for the Sixers. He gets my vote.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Was Ariza asked to give the foul immediately? If he was, he definitely cost them the game, but if not I don't blame him for not knowing the foul situation. Coaches are supposed to stay on top of that.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This one stinks as badly as the one we lost in San Antonio earlier in the season..Urgh..


----------

